# Dwarf Cichlid



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

What kind of Dwarf Cichlid is this? If you need a clearer pic I'll try to get another one.


http://s1288.beta.photobucket.com/u...C8-6176-000025EC4F1F9075_zpsbbb79be2.jpg.html


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks stressed out right now so not for sure but I'm leaning towards female apistogramma agassizi


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Why do you think she looks stressed out? And I'm not sure if its the fish you mentioned.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Just looks like a weakly colored blue ram.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

The colors just look so.. bleh and washed out. The back half of the fish appears to have lost color altogether.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

It needs some sort of covered space. A cave may work but live plants would be best. Broad leaves like an anubias would be good.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I figured it out! It's a Bolivian Ram.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Definitely not like any Bolivian ram I've seen. I'd still consider the blue ram, instead.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hard to tell from the picture, looks to be a young Blue Ram.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Blue Ram. Was this from a chain store?

I have noticed the Rams sold at Petsmart have had very weird coloration. I believe they could be some sort of cross, which is why their colors are not what they should be.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

No, it was not from a chain, just a regular LFS. Well i guess it is a blue ram then since that's what everyone's saying. thanks everyone!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

yep. blue ram. i used to have a few. they don't really get much more colored up than that, unfortunately...unless you get the electric blue variety


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Young Bolivian rams and blue rams look pretty similar. Post another pic in a month or two.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Fuzz said:


> yep. blue ram. i used to have a few. they don't really get much more colored up than that, unfortunately...unless you get the electric blue variety


I'm not sure what you mean. They can get A LOT more colorful than this. In fact, I think the normal variety is much nicer than the electric blues.


----------

